# Aoki retirement talk



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Surely this is just talk, even after Dynamite. Am I wrong?
(There is other news in the article besides Aoki, I just copypasta'd it all.)



> From rabbit costumes to reattached ears, every week in "Nippon Weekly," I will give you the low down on what's happening on the other side of the Pacific.
> 
> In the inaugural edition of Nippon Weekly: Shinya Aoki ponders quitting MMA, Kazushi Sakuraba's ear is back on his head, Marlon Sandro shows off his ballooned hands, more Japanese fighters look to the West and Deep starts with a disaster while Pancrase begins "Impressively."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mother $%@@^ER. I just picked him in the FFL!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought that as soon as I read the thread title!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Mother $%@@^ER. I just picked him in the FFL!!


*
"High Five"*


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

color me not surprised. if aoki wants to retire from competing in mma because he doesnt like getting hit, then let him teach and/or do grappling tourneys. he obviously has the skill set to do well in mma, but not the heart to go with it.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Mother $%@@^ER. I just picked him in the FFL!!


Me too buddy, he better not quit.

Was counting on him subbing folk in the first round to rise me to glory


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Mother $%@@^ER. I just picked him in the FFL!!


Im with you buddy.. Aoki cost me my win in NPFFL 2010...
He is MOFO!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought for sure after he lost twice in 2010 that the Japanese would be rebuilding there star which would mean a whole bunch of first round submissions and no more crazy idea about fighting in the US.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

He isnt going to retire, he is just expressing how disappointed he is from his last defeat.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I highly doubt Aoki is done and he will be back. No way he's going out like that and DREAM will give him a couple of easy wins to get his swerve back on fully.​


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Why do people make fun of him because he showed some deep emotions after the Melendez fight? 

I think men and especially Fighters should be able to cry after a disappointment like that!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like Forrest Griffin who got beat down by Keith Jardine and literally cried and used f*** on PPV? Granted Aoki didn't get as handled but remember that Japanese rarely show emotion. So for Aoki to have done that, let alone flip a guy off is mostly unhead of!


----------



## quatchi (Jan 17, 2011)

i'd retire too after having my head bounced around like a basketball.


----------



## quatchi (Jan 17, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Why do people make fun of him because he showed some deep emotions after the Melendez fight?
> 
> I think men and especially Fighters should be able to cry after a disappointment like that!


I'm all for men, especially fighters, showing emotion in a loss (or a win)... but he acts like a huge jerk when he wins and cries like a baby when he loses.

I was Shinya fan, but after his constant faking, bird-flipping, Melendez-crying, and shameful showing in the kickboxing portion of his Dynamite match-up, I'm off the rainbow pants express.

In my mind, he's the Josh Koscheck of JMMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So in other words Aoki is a sore winner and a sore looser. Remember though that the kickboxing part was not his forte. However one thing about Kos is that he doesn't cry when he looses!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Remember though that the kickboxing part was not his forte.


he could atleast have respected it and not flop around on the ground for 80% of the round... dropkicks?? WTF? that's just so he falls down and can take all the times he wants to get back up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well first of all it was a rediculous match in the first place. Aoki manipulated it in a way that he could stall to the MMA round which ended up backfiring but you get my point. What he did was really no different to some of the stuff Sudo Genki did in K-1!


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm delighted. His amazing subs aren't worth his dick personnality


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You are delighted at the fact that he got womped in a freak show? Anyways, like I said his personality doesn't meet the steriotypical Japanese fighter. Most Japanese fighters are calm and humble while he is emotional and arrogant!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Why do people make fun of him because he showed some deep emotions after the Melendez fight?
> 
> I think men and especially Fighters should be able to cry after a disappointment like that!


He cries after every loss and he is a douche. Jienotsu knocking this cheating idiot out was one of the greatest moments in the history of MMA. I am happy to hear that Jienotsu's fans are hounding him because he deserves it. I don't want him to retire though I want to see him get wrecked then cry like a little baby a few more times.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Jienotsu? Also how did Aoki cheat? He maybe a bad sport but he doesn't cheat!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is Jienotsu? Also how did Aoki cheat? He maybe a bad sport but he doesn't cheat!


Everything he did in that K1 round was against the rules purposefully breaking the rules is cheating.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when you have something like that it's hard to really break the rules. If it were an actual K-1 match then it's possible he could've gotten carded. However, when you've got something like this its hard to card someone if the rules are rediculous in the first place!


----------



## JESSIE_Desch (Dec 9, 2010)

win over Hughes and performance against Fitch was more than enough to revive his placement in the welterweight rankings

he will breath new life:confused03:


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

That match was a farce to begin with. He should have never accepted such a bout against a K-1 fighter.

But he did and the least thing he could have done was to go at it with honor.

First this redicilous dropkicks and running like a chicken.
Then he get KTFO in HIS MMA round.

I love Aoki's skills I really do, but I lost the respect for him as a fighter at that night.

He is self destroying himself with such stupid acts he always pulls.

It's a shame.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

at least i dont have to hear about how he is the greatest LW in the world from some delusional fans.

he can retire if he wants, i dont find him that exciting, he is a douchebag and one dimensional. Was nice when Gil put an easy whooping on him and proved how easy it can be to beat him if he doesnt butt scoot or have refs giving him favors. He is a great grappler but very overrated.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree that he is a incomplete MMA fighter but I was still rooting for him against Melendez.

That was before the emberrasing fight at Dynamite though....

But I also admit that I am a little bias when it comes to japanese fighters. I just want them to have a good moment soon!

Maybe Kawajiri can pull it off now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was rooting for him against Melendez as well but a win wasn't the result. That is the one thing about wrestlers, if they are good enough they can keep submission specialists from taking the fight to tha area. But yeah Dynamite was embarrasing.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

yes that just shows again how important wrestling is in MMA.
You can have the best submissions ever but facing a great wrestler that can decide where the fight is taking place, your stuck or can be stuck.

This is one reason why I am so hyped to see Melendez vs Kawajiri.

They should be on quite an equal level when it comes to pure wrestling skill.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or the match is going to be determined on the feet. It's like the CB verus Munoz match where it was all determined on the feet. You have two strong wrestlers and its a slugfest.


----------

